# Efingers Black Friday Sale extended here also...



## Cfrone1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey Guys,

We have extended our Efinger Sporting Goods Bicycle Black Friday Sale throughout the weekend....

Great deals on selected Spring/Summer clothing up to 50% off....

Leftover Raleigh RX1 Cyclocross bikes...Reg. $1299, on sale for $875.
All Dual Suspension bikes are on sale, up to 40% off !!
All Haro Mary SS's on sale....
We have lots of deals on selected hardtails, road, hybrids, cruisers, & BMX bikes.

Bring in a copy of THIS post for 10% off any bike department item in stock (excluding complete bikes). You MUST bring in a copy of the post, though!

We are open Saturday 9-5:50 & Sunday 10-5...

We are located at 513 West Union Ave., Bound Brook, NJ 08805

Hope to see you here!

Marc C.
Efinger Sporting Goods
732-356-0604


----------

